# How do you handle wrong destination being entered?



## Roogy

It's happened a few times now that I've been given the wrong destination. Tonight I did a fare and though the rider had entered the destination prior to my arrival, it turned out to be nowhere close to where she and her friends actually wanted to go. Can you enter in a new destination on the app once you've started the trip? I haven't attempted to do it that way. What I do is either put in the new address on my car's nav system, or I let them give me directions. 

What's the best way to handle this situation?


----------



## reluctantuber

I always confirm destination before starting ride. You can edit destination on the app but i prefer passenger do it so i can start driving in right direction


----------



## ReviTULize

Roogy said:


> ...What I do is either put in the new address on my car's nav system, or I let them give me directions.
> 
> What's the best way to handle this situation?


Is this a serious thread? What other options _would_ you have?


----------



## Roogy

ReviTULize said:


> Is this a serious thread? What other options _would_ you have?


The other option, if possible, would be replacing the bad destination on the Uber app with the new, correct destination. I am asking if that can be done. In the situations where I was given the wrong address the error was not realized until we were nearing the (wrong) destination. I did not attempt to change the destination on the app at that point, because (a) it is easier to punch into into my car's nav and keep driving, and (b) didn't want to risk "ending the ride" early and giving them a free ride to their new destination. But, I was wondering, is it possible to change the destination on the Uber app at that point?


----------



## reluctantuber

It is possible


----------



## ReviTULize

Roogy said:


> The other option, if possible, would be replacing the bad destination on the Uber app with the new, correct destination. I am asking if that can be done. In the situations where I was given the wrong address the error was not realized until we were nearing the (wrong) destination. I did not attempt to change the destination on the app at that point, because (a) it is easier to punch into into my car's nav and keep driving, and (b) didn't want to risk "ending the ride" early and giving them a free ride to their new destination. But, I was wondering, is it possible to change the destination on the Uber app at that point?


----------



## ReviTULize

Why would you give them a free ride to the correct destination if they entered the wrong one in the first place? Thats the point of them entering the destination


----------



## pghdragon

I always confirm the destination with the pax and if it ends up being the wrong place its on them...though I will look it up then and leave the app/trip open until done. It does help if you have a good working knowledge of the area you drive. I delivered food for twelve years so I do not always rely on gps etc


----------



## Bart McCoy

yes easiest thing to do is confirm whats on the screen with where they are going
in fact the 2 confirm things I do is ask their name, and then the destination to see it all matches up before drive
its okay to start the begin trip button but i dont move until we are on the same page for destination
and you can change the destination in the uber driving app all the way up until you hit end trip


----------



## Bill Feit

Hi, I'm XXX, thanks for entering your destination! Your are going to 1200 main street right? It is that simple folks.


----------



## Bill Feit

Sorry...uh, your should be you're!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy

upnetuser said:


> yes, you can do it in the driver app or have the passenger update in the rider app.
> 
> click the overview button at top left, then click on the current destination listed and there you can update the destination


Yeah and he should know that having the the correct destination ,or any destination in the app is not required. You can just simply take the pax wherever they want to go. Or you can just type it directly into your navigation


----------



## Desert Driver

Roogy said:


> It's happened a few times now that I've been given the wrong destination. Tonight I did a fare and though the rider had entered the destination prior to my arrival, it turned out to be nowhere close to where she and her friends actually wanted to go. Can you enter in a new destination on the app once you've started the trip? I haven't attempted to do it that way. What I do is either put in the new address on my car's nav system, or I let them give me directions.
> 
> What's the best way to handle this situation?


Usually I just find a roundabout and go round and round and round and round and round and round until the pax figures out where the **** it is he/she actually wants to go. Then after $20 in fares in the roundie, I get going to the proper destination after we've all had an opportunity to disgorge the contents of our stomachs onto the curb. Oh, puked in my car, did ya? Well, that's another 200 clams, amigo.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

You can change the destination easily (and more than once) on the driver app. The nice part is, that although it's kind of hard to type with my fat fingers on a tiny Iphone 4, you usually only have to partially type the destination and autocomplete options will pop up. "Hilt" and all the area Hilton hotels show up. "3698 Mag" and 3698 Magnolia Gardens Drive pops up.


----------



## OCBob

Roogy said:


> The other option, if possible, would be replacing the bad destination on the Uber app with the new, correct destination. I am asking if that can be done. In the situations where I was given the wrong address the error was not realized until we were nearing the (wrong) destination. I did not attempt to change the destination on the app at that point, because (a) it is easier to punch into into my car's nav and keep driving, and (b) didn't want to risk "ending the ride" early and giving them a free ride to their new destination. But, I was wondering, is it possible to change the destination on the Uber app at that point?


It is possible and has been done before when I had to drop off other people and PAX put in the first destination. It is best for them to change it so you have record that you were not lost and they contact Uber on a inefficient route. Protect yourself. I wouldn't trust anyone. About a month ago, I take 2 guys to a bar and right when they are getting out, one of their girlfriends at their house says she now wants to go out. He told me to go back and pick her up and one of them went with me. So on the final destination, it looked like a circle. I contact Uber just in case if they complain to be pro-active. They didn't but you never know someone will try to pull a fast one or too drunk to realize what happened with the trip. Of course there is no place to put something like this on the app so I stuck it in one of the choices and got a canned response even when I explained it to the CSR about having it in the wrong place. I got another canned and wrong response when I replied again so I gave up but at least I know I think I covered my ass.


----------



## jaymaxx44

Of course you can change it even when you drop them off regardless the uber app knows where you ended the trip and you will be paid for the drop location.


----------



## lulu7777

Many of you said that it is easy but no one actually answered the question. How do you do it? I can't figure it out. Please help.


----------



## Jinxstone

lulu7777 said:


> Many of you said that it is easy but no one actually answered the question. How do you do it? I can't figure it out. Please help.


Just tap the address and it will open your navigation app. Enter the updated address and you're ready to go (unless it's a Pool ride-then the address can't be changed).


----------



## uberdriverfornow

On UberPool requests you can not change either the destination or the pickup address. It simply won't allow you to edit, you need to politely explain to the pax that you can't change it and that they would have to get out at the original destination, get out early, or get out at that moment and request another rider. If you do not have any other pickups at that moment or riders in the car, you can tell them that they would need to quickly cancel before you get any other requests and re-request you as UberX or change it to pool and you can take them to the new destination. Just politely tell them that the system takes into account their destination already inputted and will add other riders based on that information. If the trip hasn't started you can tell them to quickly cancel and rerequest you before you get another request. The cancellation fee is only $2 which is cheaper than if they cancelled on an UberX.


----------



## Bart McCoy

lulu7777 said:


> Many of you said that it is easy but no one actually answered the question. How do you do it? I can't figure it out. Please help.


Well, if you read through this whole topic, NOBODY asked "How do you do it", only you JUST asked this after a full year of replies.... the OP said* "Can you enter in a new destination on the app once you've started the trip?" * Which people clearly answered several times.



Jinxstone said:


> Just tap the address and it will open your navigation app. Enter the updated address and you're ready to go (unless it's a Pool ride-then the address can't be changed).


Well This may work that way on iphone but not Android. Navigation is not mandatory and I rarely use it because I know my streets or if not can just look on the map. When you tap the address, it will go blank and then you can type in a new address. But to go to nav you still have to hit the navigation button. Helpful because most times you don't need navi for everything.Esp since the new destination probably isn't that far off. You should be able to look at the regular Uber map and get there if you're at least somewhat familiar with your market. Also I like to look at the reg uber map beause sometimes the navi likes to bring you to the destination but to the back street or behind it


----------



## Oscar Levant

The destination allows you to cancel it and enter a new one. This happens a few times every week. 
If you are given a hotel, or restaurant, just typing in the name of the venue the app will offer you selections to choose from.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Bart McCoy said:


> Well, if you read through this whole topic, NOBODY asked "How do you do it", only you JUST asked this after a full year of replies.... the OP said* "Can you enter in a new destination on the app once you've started the trip?" * Which people clearly answered several times.
> 
> Well This may work that way on iphone but not Android. Navigation is not mandatory and I rarely use it because I know my streets or if not can just look on the map. When you tap the address, it will go blank and then you can type in a new address. But to go to nav you still have to hit the navigation button. Helpful because most times you don't need navi for everything.Esp since the new destination probably isn't that far off. You should be able to look at the regular Uber map and get there if you're at least somewhat familiar with your market. Also I like to look at the reg uber map beause sometimes the navi likes to bring you to the destination but to the back street or behind it


I have both an Iphone and an Android, and both allow me to enter a new destination. Just cancel the destination, and enter a new one. 
I always put in a destination even if I know exactly how to get there, because of the fact that I might get a stacked call. If the rider
says that he is in a hurry, and they will direct, I explain to them that I must enter the destination in case there are calls waiting 
in the area, and I've yet to have anyone object.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Oscar Levant said:


> I have both an Iphone and an Android, and both allow me to enter a new destination. Just cancel the destination, and enter a new one.
> I always put in a destination even if I know exactly how to get there, because of the fact that I might get a stacked call. If the rider
> says that he is in a hurry, and they will direct, I explain to them that I must enter the destination in case there are calls waiting
> in the area, and I've yet to have anyone object.


Yes, both iphone and Android allow you to change the destination as long as its not a pool ride. That's not what I debated about iphone though....


----------

